# XML Data Binding



## magibeg (Aug 9, 2010)

I was going through one of my old XML books to brush up on things and i cannot for the life of me do any simple data binding using xml.

Assuming all of the files are in the same folder I should be able to create a data island with this line:

<xml id="pageInfo" src="fpinfo.xml"></xml>

Where the src is a file in the same folder.

Then in the body i should only need this:

<div id="pageTitle" datasrc="#pageInfo" datafld="title"></div>

Given that there is a title field in the fpinfo.xml. It just doesn't work though. Tried a couple different tutorials in the book and i can't make it happen. Am i doing something obvious and silly?


----------



## magibeg (Aug 9, 2010)

Solved my own problem. It's because data islands only work in IE. Furthermore most IE browsers will block the activity due to ActiveX security settings.

Code is fine though


----------

